# SONDERANGEBOT!!! Funk Echolot Fishfinder FFW 718/2 - 50 m Funkeichweite!!!



## ak.fishing

​ 

Wollen Sie wissen wie Ihr Angelgewässer beschaffen ist? Wie tief es ist? Wo Löcher, Erhögungen, Barschberge und Fische sind und wo die Abbruchkante ist? ​ 
*Das FFW718/2 zeigt es Ihnen**.*​ 
*NEU,NEU,NEU!!!*​ 
*Jetzt mit einem Geber bei dem *
*man die Batterie wechseln kann *
*und nicht immer *
*einen Neuen kaufen muß!!*​ 
*Mit Antenne für stabilere und größere Funkreichweite*​ 
*Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung*​ 
Messbereich bis 35 m Tiefe, 
Funkreichweite bis ca. 50-70 m, 
Anzeige der:
Bodenstrucktur,
Wassertemperatur in Celsius, 
Tiefe in Meter, 
Fischsymbol, Fischalarm, Tiefenalarm, beleuchtete Anzeige, 
Sensitivität einstellbar.​ 
*Jetzt zum Aktionspreis *
*85,00 EUR*
*incl. MWSt.*
*in meinem Shop*
*Lieferung sofort ab Lager.*​ 
*Hier gehts zum Online-Shop!*
*www.ak-fishing.de*​ 
Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich gerne 
und jederzeit zur Verfügung.
Tel.: 08122 / 93510
E-Mail: [EMAIL="service@ak-fishing.de"]service@ak-fishing.de[/EMAIL]​


----------

